# How to download from Sourceforge?



## navjotjsingh (Mar 15, 2007)

Nowdays it seems Sourceforge has blocked Flashget. I can't download any files from Sourceforge. Any ideas how to bypass this?

BTW can somebody please point me to alternative download link of Xampp 1.6.0a . Sourceforge link doesn't download via Firefox and I don't wanna try browser download option. Tried on google for some alternate links but couldn't find one.


----------



## bit (Mar 15, 2007)

It FlashGet is not really working with SF then use another download manager. You will find a bunch of such software in GREAT DIGIT CD/DVDs   

Get type of installer and mirror you want for XAMPP on Windows from here - *www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 15, 2007)

Tried FreshDownload but Sourceforge servers don't support resume ability from past 1 month or so. And You again gave the default Sourceforge link of Xampp. Please check before posting.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 15, 2007)

Well download resuming is working just fine from sourceforge .
I just dled with Flashget through flashgot on firefox and broke the connexion and resumed just fine to complete the download. Try it again


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 15, 2007)

Here it doesn't even start download...it starts and downloads a 16Kb file downloading.php instead. How r u able to download?

And please find alternative link to full version Xampp 1.6.0a


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 15, 2007)

^Working for me on FlashGet.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 16, 2007)

DO u use Flashgot in firefox to integrate with dmanagers


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I use it.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 18, 2007)

Strange thing..links of sourceforge work in Flashget only when I open download pages in IE and same link don't work in firefox to flashget.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Here it doesn't even start download...it starts and downloads a 16Kb file downloading.php instead. How r u able to download?
> 
> * And please find alternative link to full version Xampp 1.6.0a*



The link is already given.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 18, 2007)

That link is default Xampp download link which points towards sourceforge. I asked for link other than on sourceforge.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 18, 2007)

Reinstall ff coz its workin fine in ff here


----------



## Anindya (Mar 18, 2007)

I downloaded virtual dub from that site through FDM in Firefox just before few days. So u can try FDM and see.


----------

